# Ripening time Phrag kovachii seedpod...



## valenzino (Apr 7, 2013)

How much time is needed to a Ph. kovachii seedpod to be rippen, and to split open?
Is it fast as other Phrags or take more time?


----------



## Dido (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi heard some of Bertholds side have had success and tryed some different media, so maybe he could tell you how much time is needed.


----------



## Dane (Apr 8, 2013)

"A Phrag. kovachii pod takes about 120 days to ripen. It is normally best to pollinate the plant after the 5 th day the flower has been open for for better sucess. Just remember that you must use a lower agar medium if you are planning on flasking."

Got the info from one of our national shows, where the speaker mostly breeds Phrag. kovachii's 

His website is http://phragmipediumkovachii.com


----------



## Trithor (Apr 8, 2013)

Dane, you are proving to be a mine of information. I take it you went to the Rustenburg show and attended the seminars? Did you see my paphs at the show?


----------



## John Boy (Apr 8, 2013)

Bang!!!, another answer. I love this forum.:clap:


----------



## Dane (Apr 8, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Dane, you are proving to be a mine of information. I take it you went to the Rustenburg show and attended the seminars? Did you see my paphs at the show?



yup, i went to rusternburg... Amazing paphs there:smitten:


----------

